# Weekly Competition 2022-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R U R' U R' F2 R U2 R
*2. *F U R U2 R U' F' U' R2 F U'
*3. *R U' R' U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F' R'
*4. *U' R U2 F U' F U2 R' U2 R U'
*5. *U2 R' F R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L2 R U2 L' U B' D' R' F L' D' L
*2. *D2 R' B L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R' B D' L B U2 B2 R'
*3. *B R D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 U L' U2 F D2 F L D R2 F'
*4. *U2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L F' U2 L2 R2 F2 U B D U2 F2
*5. *B2 U R F D2 B R2 B2 F D2 B2 D B F' D' U2 F L' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L F D' B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 R D' L2 U' L' D B' Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 L' F2 D U R2 Fw' D R2 U Uw Fw' U Rw Fw U2 F L2
*2. *D2 R D2 L D L2 R2 F D' F U2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 Rw2 B2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 U L U R' Fw' R U D2 R2 Uw Rw' D' Fw2 R F2 B' U'
*3. *L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B D' L' F' D2 L F' U' B F U' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' D' Rw2 D' F' D' Fw2 D' B2 R2 Rw' U Rw U' R Uw' Fw U' F Uw2 Fw L2
*4. *U2 R2 L2 F' U2 R' D B L' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B' R2 D B' F D2 U' Rw2 L' R' B' Rw' Fw2 B Uw U' F' Rw Fw F Uw2
*5. *D' L R F2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 D2 F' U F L F L R' U F2 Rw2 D2 B D2 L' Uw2 Rw2 F R F2 Uw2 B' Uw R' F Uw2 B Fw' Uw' R' Fw' B' Rw2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' Uw' F' Rw L F' U' B' D' Fw D' Dw' Fw2 B2 F2 D Fw' Dw Fw' R' Bw' Rw' Fw Bw2 R Lw B' Rw' R2 L' B2 Uw' F D U Rw Bw L2 R Dw Lw2 L D B' R D' B' U2 L2 F Dw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' F2 B2 Dw' Bw2 U2 Uw
*2. *Rw2 Fw2 Uw D2 Fw2 B2 D2 R2 Fw Lw2 U2 B' F' Bw' Lw2 F' Lw' F2 B2 Bw' Uw R' U R' Lw' Dw U2 F2 D' U R2 F' Uw2 D L2 Rw Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 Rw R' Lw2 Bw B Rw Dw Uw R L2 U L Uw2 Fw' D Fw2 D' L2
*3. *F2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' R' B' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 D' Fw F' L Rw2 Dw2 R' F' Uw' F2 Rw' L U2 Rw Fw2 Lw R2 L Dw2 Bw2 R' Fw' L' Dw' Uw Lw U F' B2 U' R2 Uw Rw2 F R2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 L Lw Fw' R' U2 Rw2 Bw U' Fw' F2
*4. *U' Fw F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Lw' Bw2 Uw' R' Dw2 R' Dw2 Lw U' L Dw' Bw2 L' B R2 F D2 R2 B U2 R' L2 U Uw D' Fw' L R2 Uw2 R2 Lw B Bw F2 Dw' Uw2 B R B' Uw' B2 L' Rw' Fw' Lw' Uw' D' Bw B Rw2 B2 Bw U B'
*5. *Fw' Dw' Bw2 Uw D' Fw2 L2 Dw Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw Uw D2 U Fw R2 Fw' R' Lw' Rw' Uw' B2 Lw2 U2 Dw' B' Lw' D' Dw' Rw2 Lw' B' Fw2 L F Rw D' U2 Fw F2 R B' Fw2 U2 Lw' B' Rw' Uw Rw Fw2 U D2 R2 Bw U' L2 D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Lw2 Bw 3Rw' R' Bw' U2 3Fw2 B' L2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw R2 3Rw' U2 B2 D B' F U' B2 D2 Uw2 B' Rw' 3Rw2 B' F' 3Uw2 D' U Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' L2 B' 3Uw' U Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' U' L' 3Uw 3Rw Uw R2 B2 3Rw' Rw2 L Lw' B2 Lw 3Rw Uw Lw R L2 U' F2 R Bw Dw' B Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 Dw' Bw2 L' Fw F' 3Rw' Rw 3Uw'
*2. *Fw2 R2 U2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 Dw' F Dw 3Uw Uw R' Lw' Bw Dw' D U Rw' L' B2 3Fw2 L' Fw2 D' 3Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Bw B' 3Fw D Bw Fw Uw Bw Uw L Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 3Fw' R' Bw Uw D2 Fw' 3Rw Fw' Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw F 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 D Lw2 Rw Fw' 3Uw' Bw Rw' F' Rw F 3Uw' U Uw' Rw2 Uw Bw' Dw2
*3. *F' Lw Rw2 U2 L Lw' 3Uw' R2 B' F' D2 F2 D Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 3Fw L Bw' 3Fw' F B2 Fw D Bw' B' Uw2 Bw U2 L Rw 3Rw' Dw2 B R' Lw2 F' Bw2 L' Rw' Fw B' Uw' L' Bw' 3Uw' Dw B' U' Dw' 3Uw' D2 Rw' R D Fw2 3Fw' Uw Lw B' 3Uw L2 F' 3Uw F 3Fw2 Dw' R' U' 3Fw 3Uw2 U Lw Dw2 R' L Dw'
*4. *B F2 R' L D Rw B' Dw 3Rw2 Uw' R2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw Rw Dw2 B' 3Uw' R2 B' 3Rw2 Lw F' Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Fw L Fw' Bw Lw Rw2 Bw Uw' R' F Bw 3Fw 3Uw B' 3Fw Rw' Fw' 3Rw' F' Lw' Bw2 L2 3Fw 3Rw Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 Uw Bw L' U Fw2 B 3Rw Lw F2 U F' 3Fw R Rw L2 3Fw2 Bw R' U Rw2 F Fw
*5. *Lw U' L2 F2 R2 Bw2 L' 3Rw2 B Fw 3Fw D2 Lw L Dw U2 Fw' 3Uw' D' Fw' Rw2 Dw B Lw2 D 3Fw' Rw2 F 3Rw F2 3Fw' Bw2 Rw B2 Dw2 Bw2 B2 L' Uw' F Rw2 Lw' 3Uw' L 3Rw2 3Uw F' U2 R D Rw Fw2 3Fw2 Rw' Lw 3Uw2 Rw' Lw2 D2 Uw 3Rw2 Dw Bw Rw' F' Lw2 D' Lw Bw2 F' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' Lw B' U D F2 Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw 3Dw' L' Uw2 Dw Fw2 3Rw2 D' Lw' Fw2 Lw L' 3Bw2 3Uw2 L' Uw Fw 3Uw2 Lw Uw Rw D2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw 3Lw' 3Bw U2 3Lw Lw Uw' F2 3Dw' 3Bw2 F2 3Lw2 Lw2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Dw2 Dw' U' B D F2 Fw' Uw 3Uw' 3Rw Fw R' B L F2 Rw 3Bw' Lw2 B' R L2 Fw2 3Rw' F Rw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw L 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw' Rw Lw Bw2 F2 3Bw2 Lw2 Rw 3Bw' 3Uw Lw 3Rw' B L D2 Lw' 3Bw Rw' Fw2 Lw Uw B2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 F
*2. *Lw' Fw2 3Dw 3Bw2 F' Uw U L Lw2 F' L' Bw2 D 3Rw' 3Lw2 Fw2 F 3Bw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 R2 D L2 3Lw' Lw 3Dw U' 3Lw 3Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Dw' Fw L D2 L2 B R' 3Uw' Bw Dw 3Fw2 D' Rw2 3Fw Lw2 Rw D' 3Uw2 F2 Lw' Uw' F 3Uw2 Fw2 L2 Dw' Lw D Dw2 Lw D 3Dw' Dw2 3Rw L 3Lw 3Bw2 Bw2 U Lw 3Uw' Fw' Dw 3Rw2 3Dw Fw2 D2 L B' Fw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Bw' D2 Fw' F2 3Rw' U' D 3Bw' B2 Rw Bw2 3Bw' U2 3Lw
*3. *Lw Fw F 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 Lw Dw2 Uw 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 U Uw B D' Dw' 3Lw2 L2 3Dw' Uw2 3Rw U2 R Rw Uw2 3Dw 3Lw' U 3Uw2 Bw' Fw' B U2 Bw' 3Bw' Uw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Bw2 B' 3Fw' U2 R' Bw Fw Dw2 3Fw Bw' U' 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Bw R2 B2 D' 3Dw F' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 L U' 3Bw R' 3Uw B' F2 Fw2 Uw' U 3Bw F R2 Uw' Fw Lw D Bw D 3Bw' Dw' R' Bw2 Rw L R D2 3Bw 3Dw' Fw2 L' Bw Lw U Dw2
*4. *Uw Lw2 3Rw2 R Fw D Fw2 F' Dw Fw2 3Bw Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 U' D' Fw2 B2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 3Fw2 F Dw2 R' U2 3Dw' Lw' F2 R' 3Bw 3Dw' Rw2 3Dw2 Bw Lw2 3Bw L' 3Bw 3Uw L D' 3Bw' Rw2 3Dw2 B' 3Lw Fw 3Dw Lw2 3Fw F2 Uw Fw2 L' Lw' Dw L Uw2 R' Rw2 Fw D U2 F2 3Bw 3Fw 3Lw' 3Dw L Bw' Uw2 Lw Bw 3Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw 3Uw2 Bw Fw L' 3Lw' U Dw 3Lw Bw2 Fw2 3Fw2 F' Rw L 3Dw' 3Uw Rw2 D2 3Bw2 3Fw
*5. *Fw D' Dw Fw2 3Dw 3Rw' 3Dw' F 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw' Dw' F 3Rw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Lw' Fw U' 3Dw Lw 3Fw2 Rw2 R' Bw' Rw L2 Bw L Dw' D F2 3Uw D2 L' U2 Bw' B2 R 3Uw' U Fw' Rw 3Fw L Rw2 3Rw2 Bw' F' 3Rw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw D U2 Lw 3Rw' R 3Bw' R Rw 3Fw U 3Dw2 D F' B Rw' Fw2 3Rw U B2 D' L2 Fw R' U Fw Uw' 3Rw' Bw' Fw Lw' 3Bw L' 3Dw 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' B2 U' 3Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 3Lw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U2 R2 U2 F U' R F' U2 R'
*2. *U2 R' U' R U2 F U' F R U R
*3. *U R' U2 F U2 F' U' R2 F U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 B2 F L' U' L R2 D2 F2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*2. *B' R B2 R U2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R U F' L2 D B Rw2 Uw
*3. *U' D R' U D2 F2 U' F' L R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D B Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F L U B' L F' R' U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 L' U2 R' Fw' B' L' Fw R' U' Uw' Fw Rw2 B Rw' B x y
*2. *L R' F2 L2 B' F2 R' U D2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L U2 F2 D2 L' U Rw2 Fw2 B2 F U2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B L' Uw2 F2 L2 U B2 Uw L U Fw' D F' Rw Uw' U2 Fw
*3. *B' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D U' R' F L' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 Fw2 D' L' Uw2 R2 L' D2 Fw2 U R D U B Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw R' Rw' Uw' Rw D2 Fw' R' Uw U2 x y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F D Dw' U' Uw L' Rw Dw B Uw Lw2 L' R2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' U' Bw B Fw2 Dw' U F B Uw' Rw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Lw L' D' U Lw' U' Bw' Rw2 B' Rw' Lw2 D2 L B2 R' D B2 L2 Uw D2 Dw' F' B' U2 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *R' F R' D' B Uw' U' Lw Uw' R' Fw' Rw U D' Rw2 D' Lw2 Rw' Fw' R Bw' Lw' Bw' U' F Uw2 Lw' Bw Rw' Bw' F U' Dw' Rw Dw' D' U2 R' Lw F2 Uw' B R2 Uw' F' Dw' D Uw L2 F' Fw Rw2 Dw' Bw Rw2 B Uw2 U2 Dw2 B2 3Fw'
*3. *L' F' Rw2 U' F2 L' Lw Uw2 Lw Dw2 Uw' Bw' B2 D' Rw2 F B' R' Bw' D2 Bw' Fw R2 Fw' Rw L B L2 Lw' Fw' L2 Dw2 Rw' U Rw' Uw F' B2 Lw2 Rw L' Uw' R Bw Rw Dw Bw' Dw F Lw' Bw' R' Bw2 Uw L Bw' Dw B2 Lw Uw 3Fw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Lw 3Fw Lw Bw Fw 3Rw2 U' F2 3Uw U2 F' U2 Fw' Uw2 3Rw Dw2 B' U Rw R' U 3Rw' U' D' Rw' Dw 3Fw2 Rw2 B2 3Rw R2 L2 Uw 3Rw F2 B' 3Uw' F2 B2 3Rw2 Rw2 D' Bw' Fw' U2 3Fw Rw' D L' F Lw2 F Dw' 3Rw Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' R' Bw U Dw 3Rw L' U Lw2 Dw' Rw2 3Uw' F' Lw' 3Uw2 D B D' Bw Uw' Lw Fw2 x y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Lw' U' 3Fw' Lw L 3Lw' 3Rw Uw' Fw2 F' 3Lw2 Rw' Lw 3Bw 3Fw' Fw' D Dw' B2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' R Dw L 3Lw U2 Dw2 Bw' Uw2 R U2 3Dw Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw' D 3Fw L' Dw2 U 3Rw Bw' 3Uw2 Uw' B F2 Fw 3Bw' Rw 3Dw 3Uw2 3Bw' Uw F Rw 3Fw Fw 3Rw' 3Bw' F2 B' Dw2 L R2 Uw' Lw' F Bw' 3Bw' R' Uw' 3Rw 3Lw L' Fw B' 3Bw' U2 D2 Bw' 3Bw2 Fw' Lw B2 3Dw 3Rw' 3Bw' Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Bw2 F2 Fw2 3Uw' L2 x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R2 F' R L U2 B U2 R2 L D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 D R' Fw Uw2
*2. *L D2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R D' U F' R' B2 U' F' D2 R B2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *D L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 B D U L D B F' R2 D Rw'
*4. *F' U' D' R2 D2 R D2 B U' R' L' U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 B2 Rw' Uw
*5. *R' F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R U' R' B' U' B2 R' D U Rw2
*6. *U' D R2 D R U' R2 B' L B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*7. *L2 F' B2 R' L F U F B' R F2 U2 D' F2 B2 D R2 D' F Rw' Uw2
*8. *F' U' B' R2 F' B2 R' D F' B D' R' L2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
*9. *F2 U B2 D2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' B D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 U L2 Uw2
*10. *R' F2 U R2 L' B' L U R2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B U' F' U2 Rw Uw'
*11. *B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B' F2 D U R' F' D' F' L' F L2 R' F Rw'
*12. *B' R' B2 L U2 F2 U2 B L2 F D2 R' B2 R U L R' U Rw
*13. *F R2 B D' U2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 D B R' D2 R' F' U
*14. *L2 B2 U F2 D' U F' L B2 R' F' L2 R' U' F2 R B Rw2
*15. *R2 B D2 R2 F2 R U2 R D2 R' B' L' U2 B' U' L' F2 L Fw' Uw2
*16. *B D2 R U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 R' D' F D2 L2 U B2 R2 Fw'
*17. *R2 D' R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B' U B' F D2 R D' F' D' B' Rw2
*18. *B2 D2 R' U D' B D' R2 L F B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' D2 Fw Uw'
*19. *F U' R U' F2 B' U' R2 B U2 D' B2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R U' Rw' Uw2
*20. *U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 F2 U F' U2 R' B2 L' U' R' Fw' Uw'
*21. *D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 L U2 R' U2 D R2 F' D R' U B' F U B' Rw Uw
*22. *F L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L' D2 U' F' U F2 L D2 B F' Rw2
*23. *F2 R' F' R U R2 D B2 R' U' L' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 B' R2 L2
*24. *D R' B' U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F D2 R2 D L F' L U B' U' R' Uw'
*25. *F D2 L D2 U2 B2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 B R2 D2 R' D' R U L' Uw2
*26. *B' R F2 R2 U2 D' L' B U B D2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U Rw2 Uw2
*27. *R' B D' B U F' R U' D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L B' U2 Rw Uw
*28. *L2 D B F2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L' U' R2 F2 D U2 R B Rw Uw2
*29. *U L' F2 L D R2 B U2 L' D' L2 F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D' Rw' Uw'
*30. *U' B2 R2 B' U2 L' D' R2 F B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' B2 D F2 D' Fw Uw'
*31. *B U F' D' R' L' D' F' B' R B2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F U' Rw Uw'
*32. *D2 L D R2 L' D B2 R U2 L2 F2 R F2 B R' U' R2 Fw Uw
*33. *R U2 L F' B2 D' L U2 B R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U B' U' Rw Uw'
*34. *D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B' R' F' D2 B D' L R2 D2 R' F Rw' Uw2
*35. *B2 R' D' B D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R B' D L B F2 Rw2 Uw
*36. *U' L' D R' B' D' R F' D R F' B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*37. *L2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L D2 B D2 R' F D2 B' D R' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *L2 F B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 L B2 R B2 F2 U' B' D' L' B' Rw2
*39. *B2 D F2 R F2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D' F' U B' L2 F2 L U2 Rw' Uw
*40. *B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U L U R' D' U' F L2 F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*41. *F' R' B D L D' R' D R' U2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2 B Rw2 Uw
*42. *L2 D' R B2 R' L2 U' D' R' B R2 L2 F L2 F L2 F D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*43. *B' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' R' D' U L' U' R B' L U R2 B Rw' Uw2
*44. *U' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L' U F D R B' U2 B2 R' F D' Rw' Uw
*45. *F B L B2 R U D2 B F2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 D F2 D L2 B2 Uw
*46. *U' F2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B L' B R F' R' F' D' B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*47. *F R' F D2 L2 F D' B R L' B' D L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*48. *U2 R' U' B2 R2 F' U F2 D2 B R' U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 Rw
*49. *D R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R' D2 L' F' L U' B' F' L B R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*50. *R' D2 B2 U2 L D2 F2 L' R' U2 D B D' L' F D L D2 B' F Rw Uw'
*51. *B' L B' F2 U' L2 D2 U L2 U B' R U2 R2 U B' D' Fw Uw'
*52. *F L' D B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F' R' U' B2 U2 B' D' R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*53. *D2 L F2 L U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' F' U B2 F R D B' U F2 Rw Uw2
*54. *U' R' B L2 F U2 R2 B U2 D B F D R B D F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*55. *F' L U L U2 B2 U' D' L F R2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 Fw Uw
*56. *L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B D' B2 U' L B D B2 R U2 L U2 Rw Uw
*57. *B2 D B2 U L2 U L2 U R' B' L' F R' F D F2 U2 L' D2 Rw Uw'
*58. *B2 R2 L' D' F' L D L2 D R' F' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2
*59. *U F L' D' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L U R' D2 R' D' B2 U Fw' Uw'
*60. *F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B' D R U' B R2 F2 L' B' L2 F' R Fw
*61. *R2 F' U L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B' U2 R B U' F2 D L' F' Rw Uw2
*62. *R' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 D L B' L2 B2 U' F2 L F L2 U' Fw'
*63. *U' F2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 F L' U L F' U' R B2 Uw'
*64. *D2 F D' B2 D' F B2 R' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B U' F' Uw2
*65. *R' U' L F2 L' F2 R F2 R B2 R B L2 D U' F' D' L2 U' Rw'
*66. *B2 R' B L' U' L' D' B U' F' D2 F B2 L2 F' B2 U2 D' L Uw2
*67. *B' D' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 L F R' F L' F' L' U2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*68. *B' D' B' L2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 U L B R2 B2 L' R' B L2 Fw' Uw'
*69. *F' U' D' B2 U2 L' D' L' F L2 U2 B' L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D F' Rw2 Uw
*70. *F2 D L D2 B2 R' B2 L F2 R2 D2 U' F' R F L2 D F U' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B' L' R D2 B2 R B2 L R2 D B' L2 D L' U' R2 B2 U'
*2. *D F' R B U2 R B2 D' F B L' U F2 B2 D L2 F2 R2
*3. *F U' L' U2 F' R' D' F L2 F2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 L2
*4. *L D R' L' D F2 L U' D2 L B2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 R'
*5. *L U2 L2 D R2 U2 R' F2 B U2 F R' F2 B2 D2 L D2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R U2 F' D L D R2 D' F' D2 R D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2
*2. *L D L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 F R2 B' D2 B D F2 L' D2 R D' R2
*3. *U F' B' L' F U2 F' R B F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2
*4. *U L D R2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D' B' L D' L B' L2 U2 L' D2
*5. *B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B' D R2 F' D' F2 D L2 B F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D' L B2 U' F' R U F2 B' D F' B U2 B2 D2 B' L2
*2. *U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L R' U2 B D2 L' B D B' F L D'
*3. *D' L2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 U B U B' L B F' L2 R' U' R2
*4. *U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R D' F' L U' B R2 U' F L2 U
*5. *U' F D B2 R B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F' D' L' D' R B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 F' D' R' F U2 L U' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U F' D' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 L' U L2 R D' B' R F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B' D' F R D2 R' B' R U' B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 F R U' F U2 R2 U' R2
*3. *R F2 R2 B2 R F2 U2 D L F L2 F U2 B' U L R2 B'
*4. *R2 B2 R U' F' R2 U F L2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' L2 D L' Fw2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 R' D Rw2 D R' Fw' D' L D' Fw' B2 F' Rw' Uw R' Fw' L

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U F R U2
*3. *F2 R2 B' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D R2 F' D2 B U B'
*4. *F L R2 F R2 F U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U L B D' B2 R2 B' L Uw2 B2 Rw2 U B Rw2 D R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 B' Rw' U2 B U2 R F2 Fw' Rw B2 Uw2 Fw' F' U2
*5. *Uw' Rw2 Fw' Bw' Uw2 U' D2 Dw2 Bw' D' Uw2 Fw Bw2 Lw R F2 Rw Bw Fw' Lw' D R Bw' Fw' F Uw2 R F L' Dw Bw2 Fw' B2 F' Rw' Uw' Bw L' D' Uw2 Fw2 B' F2 L Lw2 D Lw2 L' Fw' Dw Fw' Uw' U2 D2 F' Bw Uw2 F2 R B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U R2 U2 R2 F U' R U2 R' U2
*3. *F' R2 F' R D U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F R' F2 D' B2 D' B
*4. *F' R2 U' R' F2 U F2 D F' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 Uw2 F' L2 F Rw2 U' Rw2 B U' B2 D' F' Rw' B' U' L2 F' Uw2 Rw U' L' Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw'
*5. *Rw2 Bw D2 Rw' Dw2 D' F2 Dw2 R2 Lw' Fw B R L' F' Fw R B2 Uw' R L F B2 U2 Dw' R2 Uw' D' F2 Dw Lw2 F2 Bw Rw' Lw' D' F' L' U' Rw R Fw Uw' Bw Uw Fw' U' R Rw2 Dw2 B' Lw' R' Dw2 Fw F' R Dw Rw2 Bw
*6. *U 3Fw' R2 Fw' B R' F 3Fw' 3Uw F2 3Fw2 Rw' Dw 3Uw 3Fw' B' F2 3Uw D' 3Rw2 Uw' U2 3Fw Dw2 U2 3Uw2 R2 F 3Fw L Lw' U Rw' Dw2 R' L Fw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 D' R 3Fw 3Rw' Dw F2 Dw' Rw F2 Rw' 3Fw2 B2 Lw Fw2 F Bw' 3Rw2 U Rw2 U' Uw' Bw Dw2 D' 3Uw R2 F' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 D2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw 3Rw Lw' Bw' F 3Fw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' U2 F U2 F' U' R U R
*3. *R F' R2 D L' F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' R' F2 D' R2 F'
*4. *L2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L B2 R U' F L F U2 Uw2 R' D' F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 D L' Uw2 D' Fw' L2 D' Fw R' F2 Uw' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2 B' Rw2
*5. *Fw D2 F Fw' B2 R2 Dw2 D2 F Lw2 R2 Fw2 R2 Rw' B Bw Lw Bw' U2 Lw2 Bw U Fw' B' Bw Lw Uw2 Bw' D Bw2 F2 Uw2 B' U F' L U' R L' B' Lw2 R2 B2 Uw' Dw D2 F Bw2 D Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 U' B2 R B2 L Uw'
*6. *3Rw 3Uw2 F' Dw2 B' 3Uw' Fw B Dw2 B' Uw2 B Fw L D L Dw R' Dw2 Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Dw2 R2 Uw Bw' Lw Fw' Bw' Uw U' Rw Bw Dw B2 Bw 3Fw Lw' L' F2 U' Lw2 3Uw' L' F U' Lw' Rw2 F2 Rw' 3Fw Uw' L' B' 3Rw' R' Uw2 B 3Fw Bw2 3Uw Rw' L' Fw 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 3Uw' L' Fw' U 3Rw' Bw Dw2 3Uw2 Bw R F2 Bw'
*7. *3Fw 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 U2 B2 U2 Fw' 3Lw2 U Fw2 Rw2 3Bw Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw' F D2 Dw' Lw' Uw U2 L Uw B' Fw2 F2 L' D2 3Lw F' Lw' L B' Rw' Lw2 U' 3Uw Bw D' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 3Rw D2 L2 R Rw 3Bw2 Lw B' 3Fw2 3Dw' U' D' B2 3Lw' D2 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Rw 3Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' F L Dw L' 3Rw' Lw' U' F Bw Lw2 3Lw' 3Rw F2 3Dw' Fw2 3Lw Bw F' U' L 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Bw 3Uw Fw2 D L' 3Fw' U' Dw' L 3Bw

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR0+ DL5- UL6+ U0+ R0+ D5+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R0+ D3+ L1- ALL4-
*2. *UR4+ DR1- DL3+ UL2+ U5- R2- D3+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R3+ D2+ L2+ ALL3+ UR UL
*3. *UR1- DR6+ DL0+ UL6+ U5- R2- D6+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U5- R3- D1- L6+ ALL3- DR DL
*4. *UR5+ DR5+ DL1- UL3+ U6+ R1- D2- L0+ ALL4- y2 U3- R4- D1+ L2+ ALL2+ UR UL
*5. *UR4- DR2+ DL3- UL2- U4+ R1+ D2- L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R5+ D5- L2+ ALL2+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' U' L' U' L U' B' L' B L u' l
*2. *L U B' U R L B R' B' L B' u l r b'
*3. *U' L' R' B L' B' U' L U' R' U' u l r'
*4. *R U' R L R B' R' L B' R U' u' l' r b
*5. *R' U R B' R B U L B' R' U u l

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (3,-3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) /
*2. *(-5,0) / (5,5) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (0,-5) / (2,0)
*3. *(0,5) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-2) / (-4,0) / (0,-2)
*4. *(-3,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-3)
*5. *(0,5) / (4,1) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-3,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R B U' R' L U' R L' U'
*2. *L U R B U' B' L R' L' R' U
*3. *U R L U' B' U' L' U' R U' R'
*4. *U B R' U' B' U B L B L U
*5. *R L R L U' R' B' U' L' R B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *L2 flip U' L2 BL' L2' F2 U' BL2 flip U2 F2 BL2 L2' BR2' U' L' BR2' U F' R F2 U F2 U R F2 U F' R' F2'
*2. *flip BR2 R F' BL' L BL2' flip U R2 F2 BL U2' F2 BR BL2 L2' F2' U2' R F2' R' F2' R2 F2' R2 F2' U'
*3. *R2 BL2 flip U2 L F2' BR' R' BR2' BL2 BR' flip R2 F L2 U BL2' BR2' BL' BR BL' U R2 U' F2' U' F2' U2 F2 U' F2' U' F
*4. *BL2 flip U F2' U2' L' BR' U2' F BL flip F' L U2 R BR BL2 BR2' U R2 U' R U F2 R' U2' F2 R2' F2 R U2'
*5. *BL' flip R2' F' R' L' F2' R2 BL' flip U2 L' F2' R U2 BR2 BL2 L' R2' F2' U2 F2' R2 U2 F2' R2' U2 F2' U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' F R' U F2 R2 U' R' U R
*3. *L R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' F R' B2 L2 R2 D F' U' L' R' D'
*4. *R2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F U R L' D R F2 U' L F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' R' D2 U2 Rw2 B' Uw2 D2 Rw2 R Uw Rw2 Uw L B' Fw' F' Rw2 Uw F' R Fw
*5. *R' Lw U R2 Bw' Lw Uw2 L' Fw2 Lw' R2 Fw' F' R Lw D' F2 Fw2 U' B D' R2 D Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 U' R' Dw2 Uw Lw2 Uw D' L Bw2 Uw U B2 F2 Dw2 F R2 D' F' R2 Rw Fw U2 Uw2 B Rw' L2 Fw2 F' L' Dw Lw
*OH. *U F U2 R' B2 L F2 R D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F' U2 R B' F2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR6+ DL5+ UL0+ U1- R6+ D1- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R5+ D6+ L3+ ALL6+ DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B' U R' L' B L B L B' U' L' u' l r' b'
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (-5,1) / (-4,5) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-4)
*Skewb. *B L' U L' R' U' R' L U' R B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L R f' F l L' B r b' l' B' F L' B' F L
*2. *B R' b' B' l f' l b' r R F' L' R' B F' L
*3. *f' l' L' b' r' f' l' F' L B' R F' L' R F' R'
*4. *L f' l' r R f r' b l B L' B F' L R B' F L' F'
*5. *R' b' B' b l' b r' b F L' B' L R' F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U L R B Uw L' R Bw' B Rw U Lw Bw' Lw Uw' Rw Uw' Lw Rw' l' r' b
*2. *Lw' B' Uw L Bw U L' Uw' Rw R B' Lw Rw' Bw Uw' Lw Rw Bw' Lw r
*3. *R Lw' Uw' Lw' U R' B Lw' Bw L R Lw Uw Bw Rw Bw Lw' Uw' Bw Uw' l' r' b'
*4. *Rw' U' Lw' R B' Rw' Lw' L' Uw R Lw' Rw Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw Uw' r b
*5. *Lw' Bw' Uw U' L' R' Bw' R B' Rw' U' Bw Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' Bw u' r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L D L2 D2 R3 U3 L D L2 U R D3 R2 U3 L2 D2 L U R D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 L U3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D2 L U2 R3 D3 L2 U R2 D L3 U R2 U R D2 L3 U R2 U2 R D L2 U R D L D2 L U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D R3 U L3 U R3 D L2 D R2 U L U L D L D R D L U3 R D2 R D L U L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R D R U R D L U2 R D L2 U R2 D L U2 L D L D R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D R D R2 U L U L D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L2 U R3 U L D R D2 L2 U2 R D R U L U L2 D R D R U2 L D2 R D L U R U2 R D L2 D L D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 D L' F U' L D' R B' D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F' L2 F2 R U L2 D2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B R' F2 D B2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F L2 R U L2 B' D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' F' L F B' U F B2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 R L D R D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 L F2 U' R B F R2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 D' B2 L B2 D B2 U R' U B' F'
*2. *U' B' R2 F U2 F D2 L2 F L U2 L2 B L2 U2 B' U R' F2
*3. *B' U B' L' D' L D F2 D' U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2
*4. *F U' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B U L R' B U2 R' D2
*5. *B2 D2 B' L' F2 U B' D2 B R' U D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UF UR UB RF UR UF UR UL UF RB LF UL UF UR RB UR UB UR UL RB LF DB DL DR DF DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UF+2 LF UF-2 RB+2 DB RB+ UB+2 RB+ DL+
*2. * UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UF LB UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UL UF LB UB RF UF UL RB UB UR UL UF LF UL LB UL LB LF UL LF DL LB DR RF UF RB UB LF DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LF LF+2 DF LF-2 UF+ UL+2 UF+ LB+2 DR-2
*3. * UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UB LB UB UL UF LB RF UF UR UB UL UB LB UB UL RB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UB UR DF DR RF UR DB RB DB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+ LF UL+2 LB- UB+ LB+2 DF- RF UR+
*4. * UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UR LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UL UF LB UL UB LB RF UR RF UR RB UR UF UB UL UF LB RB LF UL UB UR RB LF UF LF DL LB UB UR LF DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UL+2 RB+ DR RB+2 LB UL+ DF DB+2
*5. * UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UB UL UB UL RF UR UB LB UL UF RB UR UB LF UF UR RB UB UL UF LF UF DB RB DF RF LF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 LB RF+ UR+2 UB RF+2 DL LB DL+2 LF+ DL LF DL+ LF+2 DF LF DF+2 RF+ UR UB UR+2 LB+2 DF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *BL L BL B BL B U B L' U L' U' R' F' L' F L R U' F' L R' F U R F' R F' L F U' BR' U' B' L B BR'
*2. *L' U' B BL L BL' L' B' BL' B' U' B U BL U' L' F L U R F U' F L' R U R' F' BR D BL F' BR'
*3. *F' BR' D' BR R F BR' D' BR F' R F D BR R BR' R' D' R F' U F R L' R L U F' R' U' L' R' L' B' L R' U BR' U' F'
*4. *R' F R' F' R' F' U F L F' L' U' R' F' U L' F L R' F' R F' R' U F R F D' BR B' BL' U R BR'
*5. *U' L F R U R' U' F' U BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' L' U F R F R' L R' L' F L' R F' L B U R B U' F BR F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2022)

Results for week 13: Congratulations to Ash Black, RP_Cubed, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(171)
1.  1.25 Legomanz
2.  1.26 Charles Jerome
2.  1.26 Yo123


Spoiler



4.  1.65 PokeCubes
5.  1.66 BrianJ
6.  1.74 Caíque crispim
7.  1.77 Luke Garrett
8.  2.00 Benjamin Warry
9.  2.04 Zeke Mackay
10.  2.09 JackPfeifer
11.  2.23 Shaun Mack
12.  2.27 RP_Cubed
13.  2.32 leomannen
14.  2.39 Cuber2s
15.  2.42 TheDubDubJr
16.  2.46 Ash Black
17.  2.48 SebastianCarrillo
18.  2.50 dycocubix
19.  2.57 David ep
19.  2.57 Waiz
21.  2.59 Bashy
22.  2.60 Cale S
23.  2.61 MrKuba600
24.  2.62 JChambers13
25.  2.63 sean_cut4
25.  2.63 PotatoCuberYT
27.  2.65 BradyCubes08
28.  2.67 cuberkid10
29.  2.69 Antto Pitkänen
30.  2.71 parkertrager
31.  2.79 DesertWolf
32.  2.82 DistanceRunner25
33.  2.83 Max C.
34.  2.84 tsutt099
35.  2.85 Mantas U
36.  2.86 Hayden Ng
37.  2.88 any name you wish
38.  2.89 tJardigradHe
39.  2.90 Dylan Swarts
40.  3.02 Das Cubing
41.  3.03 NIHARIKA
41.  3.03 Camerone Chin
43.  3.08 Niclas Mach
44.  3.17 SpeedyReedy
45.  3.23 cubingintherain
45.  3.23 Dream Cubing
47.  3.24 Liam Wadek
48.  3.33 beabernardes
49.  3.37 remopihel
50.  3.39 ARSCubing
51.  3.47 Brayden Gilland
51.  3.47 ichcubegerne
53.  3.59 Nuuk cuber
54.  3.61 BradenTheMagician
54.  3.61 NN29Cubes
56.  3.65 Pyratechnics
57.  3.69 Utkarsh Ashar
57.  3.69 QvQ
59.  3.70 sigalig
60.  3.73 lilwoaji
61.  3.81 Josiah Blomker
62.  3.83 wearephamily1719
63.  3.86 JustGoodCuber
64.  3.89 agradess2
65.  3.92 hah27
66.  3.93 Jacob Nokes
67.  3.99 Aadil ali
68.  4.04 MartinN13
69.  4.05 NewoMinx
69.  4.05 edsch
71.  4.09 tommyo11
72.  4.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
73.  4.18 EvanWright1
73.  4.18 TheReasonableCuber
75.  4.22 Cuz Red
75.  4.22 quing
75.  4.22 VectorCubes
78.  4.23 The Cubing Fanatic
79.  4.25 Llama.Cuber_
80.  4.27 MattP98
81.  4.28 d2polld
82.  4.32 Fred Lang
83.  4.39 midnightcuberx
83.  4.39 dhafin
85.  4.47 Ianwubby
86.  4.48 Loffy8
87.  4.49 Parke187
88.  4.50 Thecubingcuber347
89.  4.56 Calcube
90.  4.59 Raymos Castillo
91.  4.62 abunickabhi
92.  4.64 epride17
93.  4.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
93.  4.65 revaldoah
95.  4.70 toastedcuber
95.  4.70 Calumv 
97.  4.71 PCCuber
98.  4.93 Chris Van Der Brink
99.  4.94 Jaco Momberg 
100.  4.97 Θperm
101.  4.99 Cubey_Tube
102.  5.05 bulkocuber
103.  5.10 nigelthecuber
104.  5.15 cuberswoop
105.  5.21 Riddler97
106.  5.28 Homeschool Cubing
107.  5.32 lumes2121
108.  5.38 brad711
108.  5.38 Cubing Simplified
110.  5.40 John Benwell
111.  5.45 MasterIcePanda
112.  5.46 Tranman64
113.  5.50 Caleb Ashley
114.  5.54 filmip
115.  5.55 LilChedda
115.  5.55 Li Xiang
117.  5.58 WHACKITROX
118.  5.60 DGCubes
119.  5.64 Cooki348
120.  5.72 KellanTheCubingCoder
121.  5.74 Zhanasyl
122.  5.77 lucyd266
123.  5.80 Theoruff
123.  5.80 AnnaW
125.  5.92 CryptoConnor
125.  5.92 Abram Grimsley
127.  6.11 qwr
128.  6.14 TheSlowCuber
129.  6.16 InlandEmpireCuber
130.  6.17 2019ECKE02
131.  6.23 Kaktoose
132.  6.27 DynaXT
133.  6.43 Mike Hughey
134.  6.51 rdurette10
135.  6.56 hebscody
136.  6.68 pb_cuber
137.  6.93 padddi
138.  6.98 Shaquille_oatmeal
139.  7.00 rubiksboy0710
140.  7.01 CT-6666
141.  7.09 GooseCuber
142.  7.15 Amitbuk
143.  7.23 Poorcuber09
144.  7.37 Rubika-37-021204
145.  7.53 aamiel
146.  7.66 SuperCrafter51
147.  7.77 Gadiboyo
148.  7.85 Divij Goel
149.  7.88 Travelingyoyokid
150.  7.90 N4C0
151.  8.09 Jlit
152.  8.33 nanocube
153.  8.34 Jrg
154.  8.64 Hyperion
155.  8.97 FeelTheBeat
156.  9.09 kflynn
157.  9.13 thomas.sch
158.  9.52 One Wheel
159.  9.69 sporteisvogel
160.  9.90 4ce7heGuy
161.  11.62 Jacck
162.  12.61 Krökeldil
163.  12.62 Zeke_beke
164.  13.01 Mr Cuber
165.  14.65 ryan wong
166.  15.22 MatsBergsten
167.  15.78 Aluminum
168.  16.65 Papkin
169.  18.47 Nash171
170.  22.65 Natan’s Life
171.  44.46 Irotholoro


*3x3x3*(216)
1.  6.24 GalaxyCubes5
2.  6.26 Luke Garrett
3.  6.51 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  6.72 RP_Cubed
5.  7.22 Shaun Mack
6.  7.46 Jacob Nokes
7.  7.48 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.51 David ep
9.  7.59 Das Cubing
10.  7.63 ExultantCarn
11.  7.65 PokeCubes
11.  7.65 JackPfeifer
13.  7.90 Charles Jerome
14.  8.06 Oxzowachi
14.  8.06 BradyCubes08
16.  8.12 tsutt099
17.  8.19 EvanWright1
18.  8.21 dycocubix
19.  8.22 NoahCubing
20.  8.29 DistanceRunner25
21.  8.35 lilwoaji
22.  8.38 Ash Black
23.  8.46 asacuber
24.  8.54 agradess2
25.  8.56 eyeballboi
25.  8.56 SebastianCarrillo
25.  8.56 NN29Cubes
28.  8.65 Heewon Seo
29.  8.66 parkertrager
30.  8.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  8.75 SpeedyReedy
32.  8.76 BrianJ
33.  8.78 MrKuba600
34.  8.79 cuberkid10
35.  8.80 Max C.
36.  8.83 cubingintherain
36.  8.83 2017LAMB06
38.  8.90 Cale S
39.  8.91 GenTheThief
40.  8.93 Shadowjockey
41.  8.95 qaz
41.  8.95 Dream Cubing
43.  9.02 sean_cut4
44.  9.07 remopihel
45.  9.11 tJardigradHe
46.  9.40 Camerone Chin
47.  9.41 tommyo11
48.  9.42 Benjamin Warry
49.  9.49 Caíque crispim
50.  9.78 NewoMinx
51.  9.82 DGCubes
52.  9.84 Niclas Mach
53.  9.89 TheDubDubJr
54.  10.06 Liam Wadek
54.  10.06 hah27
56.  10.07 Bashy
57.  10.19 quing
57.  10.19 sigalig
59.  10.20 VJW
60.  10.47 Hayden Ng
60.  10.47 wearephamily1719
62.  10.50 Nutybaconator
62.  10.50 Cooki348
64.  10.52 BradenTheMagician
65.  10.59 Boris McCoy
66.  10.64 Riddler97
67.  10.68 20luky3
67.  10.68 Cuber2s
69.  10.69 VectorCubes
70.  10.81 PotatoCuberYT
71.  10.93 FaLoL
71.  10.93 Raymos Castillo
71.  10.93 MartinN13
74.  11.00 The Cubing Fanatic
75.  11.02 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  11.05 Parke187
76.  11.05 ichcubegerne
78.  11.06 Rollercoasterben 
79.  11.10 Dylan Swarts
80.  11.12 trangium
81.  11.26 Eli Theperson
82.  11.30 MCuber
83.  11.37 MattP98
84.  11.39 any name you wish
85.  11.42 Chris Van Der Brink
86.  11.49 Antto Pitkänen
87.  11.57 PCCuber
88.  11.58 Nuuk cuber
89.  11.59 TheReasonableCuber
90.  11.63 MasterIcePanda
91.  11.78 João Vinicius
92.  11.82 Fred Lang
93.  11.91 IsThatA4x4
94.  11.92 logofetesulo1
95.  11.99 Brayden Gilland
96.  12.03 TheEpicCuber
97.  12.08 beabernardes
98.  12.15 JakeAK
99.  12.34 abunickabhi
99.  12.34 Calumv 
101.  12.41 João Santos
102.  12.45 Cubey_Tube
103.  12.46 Winfaza
104.  12.48 ARSCubing
105.  12.49 bulkocuber
106.  12.57 brad711
107.  12.58 TheSilverBeluga
108.  12.82 d2polld
109.  12.87 edsch
110.  12.93 Loffy8
111.  12.97 DesertWolf
111.  12.97 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
113.  13.08 midnightcuberx
114.  13.16 4ce7heGuy
115.  13.18 dhafin
116.  13.22 sascholeks
117.  13.25 InlandEmpireCuber
118.  13.30 lumes2121
118.  13.30 chancet4488
120.  13.37 Pyratechnics
121.  13.42 Xauxage
122.  13.48 Cuz Red
123.  13.61 Llama.Cuber_
124.  13.64 2019ECKE02
125.  13.69 breadears
126.  13.83 Josiah Blomker
127.  13.91 John123
128.  13.95 Aadil ali
129.  14.05 QvQ
129.  14.05 Lvl9001Wizard
131.  14.13 revaldoah
132.  14.28 bennettstouder
133.  14.30 xyzzy
134.  14.42 Cuber15
135.  14.43 lucyd266
136.  14.54 Zhanasyl
137.  14.66 KellanTheCubingCoder
138.  14.68 John Benwell
139.  14.88 JustGoodCuber
140.  15.01 Θperm
141.  15.14 toastedcuber
142.  15.19 Ianwubby
143.  15.27 TheSlowCuber
144.  15.38 epride17
145.  15.56 Calcube
146.  16.64 Li Xiang
147.  16.88 CryptoConnor
148.  16.99 pb_cuber
149.  17.01 Jaco Momberg 
150.  17.26 LilChedda
151.  17.28 Shaquille_oatmeal
152.  17.42 Abram Grimsley
153.  17.58 Homeschool Cubing
154.  17.85 Cubing Simplified
155.  18.18 Travelingyoyokid
156.  18.23 DynaXT
157.  18.25 cuberswoop
158.  18.54 rubiksboy0710
159.  18.82 nigelthecuber
160.  19.20 padddi
161.  19.48 Kaktoose
162.  19.58 hebscody
163.  19.70 nanocube
164.  20.21 Ayce
165.  20.23 UnknownCanvas
166.  20.37 AnnaW
167.  20.39 rdurette10
168.  20.56 Mike Hughey
169.  21.41 FeelTheBeat
170.  21.47 Ksawierov
171.  21.51 Hyperion
172.  21.57 Jrg
173.  21.78 GooseCuber
174.  21.79 filmip
175.  21.86 CT-6666
176.  22.04 sporteisvogel
177.  22.07 Amitbuk
178.  22.29 Poorcuber09
179.  22.48 One Wheel
180.  23.03 Elisa
181.  23.13 N4C0
182.  23.25 Jlit
183.  23.26 Theoruff
184.  24.02 aamiel
185.  26.02 Rubika-37-021204
186.  26.04 qwr
187.  27.13 freshcuber.de
188.  27.17 mee6
189.  27.59 Waiz
190.  28.10 SuperCrafter51
191.  29.55 Nash171
192.  29.99 WHACKITROX
193.  30.16 Tranman64
194.  31.53 ryan wong
195.  33.10 Gadiboyo
196.  33.43 J727S
197.  33.62 MatsBergsten
198.  33.90 kflynn
199.  34.46 Vires
200.  36.03 Jacck
201.  36.44 Krökeldil
202.  36.73 MCsheepy
203.  36.90 Mr Cuber
204.  37.10 Lukz
205.  37.44 Zeke_beke
206.  38.04 Papkin
207.  38.14 Divij Goel
208.  38.92 Lutz_P
209.  39.95 auntie
210.  42.17 Natan’s Life
211.  50.08 ChaseTheCuber12
212.  51.97 GavinDelosReyes
213.  53.41 Aluminum
214.  54.22 KaydinPeterson
215.  1:21.25 Irotholoro
216.  1:39.02 Steven-Fady


*4x4x4*(123)
1.  29.11 cuberkid10
2.  29.80 Mantas U
3.  30.31 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  31.11 Jacob Nokes
5.  31.26 Dream Cubing
6.  31.27 Heewon Seo
7.  31.44 David ep
8.  32.07 tJardigradHe
9.  32.14 Shaun Mack
10.  32.83 Das Cubing
11.  33.04 dycocubix
12.  34.03 Hayden Ng
13.  34.40 Luke Garrett
14.  34.80 NewoMinx
15.  34.91 ichcubegerne
16.  35.40 Zeke Mackay
17.  35.53 MrKuba600
18.  35.79 PokeCubes
19.  37.26 RP_Cubed
20.  37.40 cubingintherain
21.  38.44 EvanWright1
22.  38.45 TheDubDubJr
23.  38.51 João Vinicius
24.  38.59 NN29Cubes
25.  38.66 Bashy
26.  38.88 20luky3
27.  40.01 Niclas Mach
28.  40.17 tsutt099
28.  40.17 Ash Black
30.  40.86 FaLoL
31.  41.00 Boris McCoy
32.  41.09 BradenTheMagician
33.  41.68 DGCubes
34.  41.95 tommyo11
35.  42.22 Camerone Chin
36.  42.36 agradess2
37.  42.58 TheReasonableCuber
38.  42.67 sigalig
39.  42.70 sean_cut4
40.  43.25 remopihel
41.  43.35 Liam Wadek
42.  43.90 quing
43.  43.94 Eli Theperson
44.  44.74 MartinN13
45.  44.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  45.01 Dylan Swarts
47.  46.04 Ianwubby
48.  46.11 OJ Cubing
49.  46.20 lumes2121
50.  46.32 Cooki348
51.  47.01 abunickabhi
52.  47.04 DesertWolf
53.  48.29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
54.  48.87 beabernardes
55.  49.29 Parke187
56.  49.87 Brayden Gilland
57.  50.78 Nuuk cuber
58.  50.79 Loffy8
59.  50.97 Rollercoasterben 
60.  51.25 bennettstouder
61.  51.65 Cubey_Tube
62.  51.74 edsch
63.  52.23 2019ECKE02
64.  52.86 Winfaza
65.  53.16 RapsinSix
66.  53.45 VJW
67.  53.68 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  54.08 brad711
69.  54.65 JustGoodCuber
70.  55.11 epride17
71.  55.26 Josiah Blomker
72.  56.05 dhafin
73.  56.48 PCCuber
74.  56.76 breadears
75.  57.00 Cuz Red
76.  58.02 4ce7heGuy
77.  58.50 toastedcuber
78.  59.49 John Benwell
79.  1:00.92 Calumv 
80.  1:01.52 cuberswoop
81.  1:01.62 revaldoah
82.  1:02.14 chancet4488
83.  1:04.64 Zhanasyl
84.  1:05.07 Li Xiang
85.  1:05.72 PotatoCuberYT
86.  1:07.36 DynaXT
87.  1:09.51 rdurette10
88.  1:09.89 TheSlowCuber
89.  1:14.03 filmip
90.  1:14.25 ARSCubing
91.  1:15.75 One Wheel
92.  1:15.77 LilChedda
93.  1:18.01 Shaquille_oatmeal
94.  1:18.53 padddi
95.  1:18.97 Homeschool Cubing
96.  1:19.82 Jrg
97.  1:20.26 Pyratechnics
98.  1:20.92 Abram Grimsley
99.  1:21.38 CT-6666
100.  1:21.54 lucyd266
101.  1:21.58 Aadil ali
102.  1:24.14 bulkocuber
103.  1:24.15 Jaco Momberg 
104.  1:24.37 Kurukuru
105.  1:25.31 Calcube
106.  1:30.83 sporteisvogel
107.  1:31.90 hebscody
108.  1:33.19 FeelTheBeat
109.  1:33.79 Mike Hughey
110.  1:39.01 Rubika-37-021204
111.  1:41.59 pb_cuber
112.  1:48.15 Jacck
113.  1:54.98 hydynn
114.  1:56.20 kflynn
115.  1:59.71 Jlit
116.  2:18.36 WHACKITROX
117.  2:36.55 MatsBergsten
118.  3:37.81 Papkin
119.  3:44.43 Nash171
120.  5:03.83 Irotholoro
121.  7:07.08 Aluminum
122.  DNF Cuber2s
122.  DNF any name you wish


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  51.33 Jacob Nokes
2.  57.83 tJardigradHe
3.  58.44 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  58.85 Dream Cubing
5.  59.23 cuberkid10
6.  59.37 Hayden Ng
7.  1:02.37 PokeCubes
8.  1:02.49 Heewon Seo
9.  1:03.05 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.28 BrianJ
11.  1:04.63 Luke Garrett
12.  1:05.35 NewoMinx
13.  1:06.09 FaLoL
14.  1:06.37 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:06.41 Ash Black
16.  1:09.79 David ep
17.  1:10.26 dycocubix
18.  1:12.37 MartinN13
19.  1:13.50 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:13.87 Das Cubing
21.  1:14.21 NN29Cubes
22.  1:15.38 sean_cut4
23.  1:15.40 abunickabhi
24.  1:15.45 Camerone Chin
25.  1:15.63 sigalig
26.  1:15.94 DGCubes
27.  1:16.53 tsutt099
28.  1:18.53 LwBigcubes
29.  1:21.92 Bashy
30.  1:23.25 DistanceRunner25
31.  1:23.50 quing
32.  1:24.44 TheEpicCuber
33.  1:24.64 cubingintherain
34.  1:24.85 Liam Wadek
35.  1:25.17 VJW
36.  1:26.25 Ianwubby
37.  1:29.31 tommyo11
38.  1:31.49 Dylan Swarts
39.  1:32.69 TheReasonableCuber
40.  1:33.98 Parke187
41.  1:34.24 beabernardes
42.  1:38.00 DesertWolf
43.  1:38.96 epride17
44.  1:39.04 2019ECKE02
45.  1:41.62 Cooki348
46.  1:42.07 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  1:43.20 The Cubing Fanatic
48.  1:44.58 breadears
49.  1:51.01 brad711
50.  1:56.66 cuberswoop
51.  2:04.27 Calumv 
52.  2:05.00 Loffy8
53.  2:05.60 Jaco Momberg 
54.  2:06.79 PCCuber
55.  2:07.08 ARSCubing
56.  2:08.57 One Wheel
57.  2:12.73 filmip
58.  2:15.12 Jrg
59.  2:18.90 Josiah Blomker
60.  2:20.76 rdurette10
61.  2:21.56 Calcube
62.  2:24.14 Rubika-37-021204
63.  2:24.77 revaldoah
64.  2:25.22 Mike Hughey
65.  2:29.61 toastedcuber
66.  2:32.21 Homeschool Cubing
67.  2:36.15 edsch
68.  2:43.12 sporteisvogel
69.  2:48.52 thomas.sch
70.  2:53.26 Jacck
71.  2:57.13 Abram Grimsley
72.  3:07.77 CT-6666
73.  4:19.12 MatsBergsten
74.  4:49.84 WHACKITROX
75.  DNF Hyperion


*6x6x6*(41)
1.  1:37.44 JackPfeifer
2.  1:43.15 Dream Cubing
3.  1:44.10 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:44.52 Jacob Nokes
5.  1:59.26 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:05.78 ichcubegerne
7.  2:06.99 Ash Black
8.  2:07.60 RP_Cubed
9.  2:09.55 sigalig
10.  2:10.11 Luke Garrett
11.  2:10.77 Keroma12
12.  2:11.44 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:20.02 LwBigcubes
14.  2:24.27 Liam Wadek
15.  2:26.10 DGCubes
16.  2:33.77 sean_cut4
17.  2:33.85 abunickabhi
18.  2:36.36 xyzzy
19.  2:40.04 Ianwubby
20.  2:44.46 MCuber
21.  2:44.85 tsutt099
22.  2:47.15 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:48.87 quing
24.  3:01.59 tommyo11
25.  3:03.76 VJW
26.  3:41.58 AnnaW
27.  3:51.57 One Wheel
28.  4:06.80 Jrg
29.  4:14.57 Mike Hughey
30.  4:35.40 Rubika-37-021204
31.  4:43.82 Homeschool Cubing
32.  4:45.51 thomas.sch
33.  4:52.92 sporteisvogel
34.  4:58.89 rdurette10
35.  5:04.06 Loffy8
36.  6:31.22 CT-6666
37.  6:46.98 freshcuber.de
38.  DNF NewoMinx
38.  DNF agradess2
38.  DNF Jacck
38.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:29.80 Dream Cubing
2.  2:32.72 JackPfeifer
3.  2:51.24 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:01.19 cuberkid10
5.  3:09.13 LwBigcubes
6.  3:15.42 FaLoL
7.  3:17.23 Luke Garrett
8.  3:25.46 Ash Black
9.  3:29.20 sigalig
10.  3:30.63 Liam Wadek
11.  3:40.11 CB21
12.  4:02.87 abunickabhi
13.  4:16.49 sean_cut4
14.  4:17.07 Ianwubby
15.  4:19.57 TheReasonableCuber
16.  5:32.25 One Wheel
17.  5:57.74 Jrg
18.  6:03.57 brad711
19.  6:48.17 AnnaW
20.  7:02.55 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:25.58 Homeschool Cubing
22.  7:39.87 Mike Hughey
23.  8:10.54 sporteisvogel
24.  DNF Jacck


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  4.42 ARSCubing
2.  4.77 BrianJ
3.  4.90 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  5.05 JakeAK
5.  7.23 Caíque crispim
6.  7.46 TheDubDubJr
7.  8.58 Luke Garrett
8.  10.04 David ep
9.  10.36 RP_Cubed
10.  10.38 tsutt099
11.  10.98 ichcubegerne
12.  11.81 quing
13.  12.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  12.70 Shaun Mack
15.  12.94 abunickabhi
16.  13.72 Ash Black
17.  13.88 WHACKITROX
18.  14.30 Gregory Alekseev
19.  15.07 Li Xiang
20.  15.36 hah27
21.  15.62 sean_cut4
22.  16.49 TheReasonableCuber
23.  18.76 any name you wish
24.  18.91 DGCubes
25.  18.98 dhafin
26.  19.19 BradenTheMagician
27.  19.39 2019ECKE02
28.  20.60 MrKuba600
29.  23.13 MatsBergsten
30.  24.63 Divij Goel
31.  25.59 Mike Hughey
32.  26.72 edsch
33.  30.99 PotatoCuberYT
34.  34.74 CB21
35.  40.24 filmip
36.  43.17 toastedcuber
37.  44.41 Jacob Nokes
38.  54.09 sporteisvogel
39.  1:01.91 Jacck
40.  1:16.96 Krökeldil
41.  1:36.23 Homeschool Cubing
42.  DNF Hyperion
42.  DNF cuberswoop
42.  DNF dycocubix
42.  DNF Bashy
42.  DNF Josiah Blomker


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  16.05 PokeCubes
2.  23.26 JakeAK
3.  24.85 Gregory Alekseev


Spoiler



4.  28.32 tommyo11
5.  30.33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  30.55 RP_Cubed
7.  31.92 sigalig
8.  36.55 abunickabhi
9.  39.01 Keroma12
10.  1:06.56 2019ECKE02
11.  1:07.14 DesertWolf
12.  1:16.04 revaldoah
13.  1:18.46 Mike Hughey
14.  1:48.78 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:56.35 MatsBergsten
16.  2:00.82 brad711
17.  2:07.07 filmip
18.  2:16.09 Luke Garrett
19.  2:19.93 d2polld
20.  2:45.03 quing
21.  3:18.78 Jacck
22.  3:22.81 padddi
23.  5:12.38 sporteisvogel
24.  DNF Jacob Nokes
24.  DNF sean_cut4
24.  DNF Ash Black
24.  DNF hah27
24.  DNF agradess2


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  2:14.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:17.83 Gregory Alekseev
3.  2:49.66 hah27


Spoiler



4.  5:39.18 DesertWolf
5.  8:03.57 MatsBergsten
6.  8:46.57 Mike Hughey
7.  10:19.30 Jacck
8.  DNF filmip
8.  DNF RP_Cubed


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:20.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  5:28.35 hah27
3.  7:49.59 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  16:45.00 MatsBergsten
5.  18:16.66 Jacck
6.  DNF Mike Hughey


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  44:48.84 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(4)
1.  22/36 60:00 Keroma12
2.  4/4 26:57 sporteisvogel
3.  2/2 1:53 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  1/4 6:55 RP_Cubed


*3x3x3 one-handed*(119)
1.  11.09 Luke Garrett
2.  11.13 lilwoaji
3.  11.24 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.27 Petro Leum
5.  11.51 Shaun Mack
6.  11.83 GenTheThief
7.  12.92 Ash Black
8.  13.19 asacuber
9.  13.54 Charles Jerome
10.  14.34 tsutt099
11.  14.58 PokeCubes
12.  15.26 JackPfeifer
13.  15.30 sean_cut4
14.  15.50 RP_Cubed
15.  15.69 NewoMinx
16.  15.79 MrKuba600
17.  16.28 Niclas Mach
18.  16.32 Benjamin Warry
19.  16.51 Hayden Ng
20.  16.57 Caíque crispim
21.  16.83 remopihel
22.  16.86 NN29Cubes
23.  16.94 Camerone Chin
24.  17.21 dycocubix
25.  17.34 eyeballboi
26.  17.63 ichcubegerne
27.  17.80 DistanceRunner25
28.  18.04 midnightcuberx
29.  18.11 FaLoL
30.  18.32 Jacob Nokes
31.  18.36 TheDubDubJr
32.  18.49 leomannen
33.  18.58 MCuber
34.  18.68 Das Cubing
35.  18.70 SpeedyReedy
36.  18.78 Boris McCoy
37.  19.30 BradenTheMagician
38.  19.32 JakeAK
39.  19.48 quing
40.  19.62 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  19.70 EvanWright1
42.  19.95 Bashy
43.  20.30 João Vinicius
44.  20.33 Riddler97
45.  20.48 Nutybaconator
46.  20.69 MartinN13
47.  21.34 logofetesulo1
48.  21.97 xyzzy
49.  22.01 Calumv 
50.  22.06 Cubey_Tube
51.  22.11 TheReasonableCuber
51.  22.11 hah27
53.  22.26 Liam Wadek
54.  22.32 agradess2
55.  22.99 DGCubes
56.  23.14 Cooki348
57.  23.25 Parke187
58.  23.39 2019ECKE02
59.  23.45 Dylan Swarts
60.  23.62 revaldoah
61.  23.67 brad711
62.  23.78 VJW
63.  23.86 abunickabhi
64.  24.14 Nuuk cuber
65.  24.23 PCCuber
66.  24.44 PotatoCuberYT
67.  24.61 tommyo11
68.  25.06 TheEpicCuber
69.  25.31 Llama.Cuber_
70.  25.63 MattP98
71.  25.76 lumes2121
72.  26.46 any name you wish
73.  26.86 Fred Lang
74.  27.13 breadears
75.  28.08 Cuz Red
76.  28.20 The Cubing Fanatic
77.  28.97 epride17
78.  29.14 VectorCubes
79.  29.70 Loffy8
80.  30.10 Winfaza
81.  30.44 toastedcuber
82.  31.57 John123
83.  33.55 MasterIcePanda
84.  33.65 edsch
85.  33.83 chancet4488
86.  33.97 CB21
87.  34.95 Homeschool Cubing
88.  35.18 hebscody
89.  35.22 JustGoodCuber
90.  35.52 filmip
91.  36.98 beabernardes
92.  37.27 TheSlowCuber
93.  37.33 Abram Grimsley
94.  38.24 Jaco Momberg 
95.  38.32 ARSCubing
96.  38.95 4ce7heGuy
97.  39.17 Mike Hughey
98.  39.63 Hyperion
99.  40.19 Aadil ali
100.  41.82 Calcube
101.  43.06 One Wheel
102.  44.10 sporteisvogel
103.  44.58 nigelthecuber
104.  46.46 pb_cuber
105.  46.66 nanocube
106.  48.69 KellanTheCubingCoder
107.  50.73 rdurette10
108.  55.32 Josiah Blomker
109.  56.31 Pyratechnics
110.  56.82 Jacck
111.  57.10 CT-6666
112.  58.81 Rubika-37-021204
113.  59.74 Theoruff
114.  1:04.59 rubiksboy0710
115.  1:11.17 WHACKITROX
116.  1:46.90 Jlit
117.  1:55.43 Zeke_beke
118.  2:12.04 MatsBergsten
119.  DNF cuberswoop


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  44.70 GenTheThief
2.  53.11 Ash Black
3.  1:14.90 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:55.46 Li Xiang
5.  4:06.83 Homeschool Cubing
6.  DNF WHACKITROX


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  33.56 ichcubegerne
2.  58.89 MrKuba600
3.  1:20.19 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  1:21.20 Bashy
5.  1:28.79 Ash Black
6.  1:31.22 Jacck
7.  1:51.11 TheReasonableCuber
8.  DNF RP_Cubed
8.  DNF quing
8.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  22.33 (21, 22, 24) Cale S
2.  28.33 (30, 28, 27) brad711
3.  40.33 (37, 42, 42) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  50.67 (51, 49, 52) Ash Black
5.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster 
5.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) Mark Boyanowski
5.  DNF (24, 28, DNS) Theo Leinad
5.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
5.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
5.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (57, 55, DNS) Homeschool Cubing
5.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) CT-6666


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  39.75 RP_Cubed
2.  41.85 Luke Garrett
3.  43.18 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  46.25 Heewon Seo
5.  46.57 Jacob Nokes
6.  46.94 NN29Cubes
7.  48.32 Hayden Ng
8.  50.79 remopihel
9.  52.36 EvanWright1
10.  52.81 David ep
11.  53.57 sean_cut4
12.  53.92 Raymos Castillo
13.  55.16 Ash Black
14.  55.38 TheDubDubJr
15.  55.47 MartinN13
16.  55.82 ichcubegerne
17.  57.70 tommyo11
18.  58.84 tsutt099
19.  58.98 dycocubix
20.  59.28 NewoMinx
21.  59.56 Dylan Swarts
22.  1:00.62 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:01.54 DGCubes
24.  1:03.66 agradess2
25.  1:04.08 Antto Pitkänen
26.  1:04.67 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:04.95 quing
28.  1:06.04 Bashy
29.  1:06.58 beabernardes
30.  1:07.04 Cooki348
31.  1:07.80 PCCuber
32.  1:07.93 Brayden Gilland
33.  1:09.28 Josiah Blomker
34.  1:10.15 any name you wish
35.  1:11.13 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  1:11.46 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:12.17 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  1:12.62 Ianwubby
39.  1:16.85 4ce7heGuy
40.  1:18.08 PotatoCuberYT
41.  1:22.81 edsch
42.  1:23.36 Zhanasyl
43.  1:24.61 Llama.Cuber_
44.  1:25.84 Loffy8
45.  1:26.42 cuberswoop
46.  1:28.37 TheSlowCuber
47.  1:31.39 ARSCubing
48.  1:35.58 Calumv 
49.  1:35.96 Homeschool Cubing
50.  1:36.45 Pyratechnics
51.  1:37.80 rdurette10
52.  1:38.66 Li Xiang
53.  1:39.44 LilChedda
54.  1:42.05 CT-6666
55.  1:45.56 Jaco Momberg 
56.  1:47.02 Jrg
57.  1:48.07 Abram Grimsley
58.  2:02.34 Aadil ali
59.  2:09.26 KellanTheCubingCoder
60.  2:10.34 One Wheel
61.  2:11.00 FeelTheBeat
62.  2:16.25 Jlit
63.  2:20.03 hebscody
64.  2:29.10 sporteisvogel
65.  2:37.00 Rubika-37-021204
66.  2:41.76 kflynn
67.  2:56.12 Hyperion
68.  3:05.26 WHACKITROX
69.  3:09.13 MatsBergsten
70.  3:21.85 Gadiboyo
71.  7:43.04 Irotholoro
72.  7:59.96 Aluminum
73.  8:34.77 Nash171


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:38.48 Jacob Nokes
2.  1:42.28 RP_Cubed
3.  1:45.47 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:55.70 NewoMinx
5.  2:00.01 ichcubegerne
6.  2:03.24 dycocubix
7.  2:03.49 EvanWright1
8.  2:03.94 Bashy
9.  2:13.66 tsutt099
10.  2:16.80 sean_cut4
11.  2:21.02 Ash Black
12.  2:26.56 tommyo11
13.  2:33.09 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:37.48 quing
15.  2:44.78 beabernardes
16.  2:46.80 Cooki348
17.  2:49.70 Dylan Swarts
18.  3:09.64 Utkarsh Ashar
19.  3:21.90 cuberswoop
20.  3:42.43 Loffy8
21.  3:56.67 Josiah Blomker
22.  4:07.51 edsch
23.  4:15.08 One Wheel
24.  4:18.12 Homeschool Cubing
25.  4:36.56 Jrg
26.  4:57.70 CT-6666
27.  5:20.01 sporteisvogel
28.  5:21.06 Rubika-37-021204
29.  5:26.34 rdurette10
30.  8:34.21 WHACKITROX


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:45.99 Jacob Nokes
2.  3:53.68 ichcubegerne
3.  4:04.16 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  4:12.22 RP_Cubed
5.  4:36.43 sean_cut4
6.  5:08.96 tsutt099
7.  5:39.13 tommyo11
8.  5:43.42 quing
9.  5:52.38 TheReasonableCuber
10.  7:19.30 Cooki348
11.  8:11.00 Loffy8
12.  8:17.76 One Wheel
13.  8:29.95 Jrg
14.  9:04.34 rdurette10
15.  9:30.37 sporteisvogel
16.  9:58.00 Homeschool Cubing
17.  12:16.68 CT-6666


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:15.34 ichcubegerne
2.  7:37.02 Ash Black
3.  8:29.54 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  8:47.78 sean_cut4
5.  8:55.64 CB21
6.  9:13.11 EvanWright1
7.  9:17.52 tsutt099
8.  9:28.97 quing
9.  9:36.08 TheReasonableCuber
10.  12:34.71 Cooki348
11.  13:41.00 One Wheel
12.  16:10.15 Jrg
13.  18:48.34 sporteisvogel
14.  19:52.33 Cuz Red


*Clock*(65)
1.  3.89 JChambers13
2.  4.46 vishwasankarcubing
2.  4.46 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  4.51 edsch
4.  4.51 Carter Cubes
6.  5.00 Liam Wadek
7.  5.12 SebastianCarrillo
8.  5.20 Zeke Mackay
9.  5.31 VectorCubes
10.  5.47 Bashy
11.  5.91 Luke Garrett
12.  6.14 Christopher Fandrich
13.  6.37 DesertWolf
14.  6.49 Benjamin Warry
15.  6.50 Camerone Chin
16.  6.52 MattP98
17.  6.53 Mattia Pasquini
18.  6.59 TheDubDubJr
19.  6.61 oliverpallo
20.  6.84 tsutt099
21.  7.55 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
22.  7.68 NewoMinx
23.  7.80 Parke187
24.  7.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  8.28 Ash Black
26.  8.39 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  8.41 RP_Cubed
27.  8.41 tommyo11
29.  8.67 BradenTheMagician
30.  8.70 Li Xiang
31.  8.72 lilwoaji
32.  8.79 sean_cut4
33.  8.89 N4C0
34.  9.16 DLXCubing
35.  9.22 lumes2121
36.  9.32 Nuuk cuber
37.  9.39 Jacob Nokes
38.  9.45 cubingintherain
39.  9.72 2019ECKE02
40.  10.17 DGCubes
41.  10.37 ichcubegerne
42.  10.51 Alpha cuber
43.  10.87 Shaun Mack
44.  11.48 MrKuba600
45.  11.67 midnightcuberx
46.  11.85 epride17
47.  11.92 Antto Pitkänen
48.  12.02 CB21
49.  14.48 Llama.Cuber_
50.  14.77 Mike Hughey
51.  15.79 Hayden Ng
51.  15.79 abunickabhi
53.  18.16 Jacck
54.  18.99 Poorcuber09
54.  18.99 kflynn
56.  19.56 Cubey_Tube
57.  19.87 LilChedda
58.  20.58 ARSCubing
59.  22.06 sporteisvogel
60.  22.47 toastedcuber
61.  25.58 Homeschool Cubing
62.  35.66 Abram Grimsley
63.  36.62 KellanTheCubingCoder
64.  DNF EvanWright1
64.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  32.64 Heewon Seo
2.  42.43 NewoMinx
3.  42.77 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  44.74 JChambers13
5.  47.71 RP_Cubed
6.  52.58 MrKuba600
7.  53.98 G2013
8.  55.41 Jacob Nokes
9.  57.37 Ash Black
10.  57.77 MCuber
11.  59.55 BradenTheMagician
12.  59.68 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:00.23 quing
14.  1:02.73 dycocubix
15.  1:03.56 ichcubegerne
16.  1:07.46 David ep
17.  1:07.56 sean_cut4
18.  1:08.30 Cooki348
19.  1:09.95 Hayden Ng
20.  1:11.25 tommyo11
21.  1:11.44 Bashy
22.  1:11.60 tsutt099
23.  1:17.86 Loffy8
24.  1:21.90 CB21
25.  1:22.10 epride17
26.  1:23.30 The Cubing Fanatic
27.  1:28.93 Dylan Swarts
28.  1:31.76 any name you wish
29.  1:33.07 VJW
30.  1:33.29 Llama.Cuber_
31.  1:39.88 TheReasonableCuber
32.  2:03.44 Parke187
33.  2:10.00 Poorcuber09
34.  2:16.33 CT-6666
35.  2:24.05 AnnaW
36.  2:24.83 Homeschool Cubing
37.  2:26.51 Mike Hughey
38.  2:27.04 SuperCrafter51
39.  2:29.75 TheSlowCuber
40.  2:33.49 One Wheel
41.  2:47.97 cuberswoop
42.  3:04.80 hydynn
43.  3:09.32 sporteisvogel
44.  3:11.97 Jacck
45.  3:25.34 Pyratechnics
46.  3:57.88 MichaelErskine
47.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
47.  DNF 2019ECKE02
47.  DNF Hyperion
47.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Pyraminx*(108)
1.  1.97 parkertrager
2.  2.06 dycocubix
3.  2.51 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  2.63 BrianJ
5.  2.73 PokeCubes
6.  2.76 MrKuba600
7.  2.79 Shaun Mack
8.  2.82 SebastianCarrillo
9.  2.93 DGCubes
10.  2.97 remopihel
10.  2.97 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  3.06 Bashy
13.  3.08 oliviervlcube
14.  3.12 Pyratechnics
15.  3.19 RP_Cubed
16.  3.27 Camerone Chin
17.  3.37 Ash Black
17.  3.37 QvQ
19.  3.41 50ph14
20.  3.46 Cooki348
21.  3.50 JackPfeifer
22.  3.61 Theopryminxking
23.  3.71 BradenTheMagician
24.  3.79 asacuber
24.  3.79 Luke Garrett
26.  3.93 MartinN13
27.  4.22 tsutt099
28.  4.36 Liam Wadek
29.  4.54 EvanWright1
30.  4.63 JChambers13
31.  4.75 NewoMinx
32.  5.01 DesertWolf
33.  5.06 Boris McCoy
34.  5.09 Cuz Red
35.  5.18 CB21
36.  5.26 Raymos Castillo
37.  5.31 Caíque crispim
37.  5.31 Llama.Cuber_
39.  5.32 NN29Cubes
40.  5.44 wearephamily1719
41.  5.51 Max C.
42.  5.54 PotatoCuberYT
42.  5.54 Cuber2s
44.  5.55 sean_cut4
45.  5.57 cuberkid10
46.  5.68 any name you wish
47.  5.75 cubingintherain
48.  5.94 GooseCuber
49.  5.99 tommyo11
50.  6.05 ichcubegerne
51.  6.10 Homeschool Cubing
52.  6.27 Nuuk cuber
53.  6.28 TheDubDubJr
54.  6.31 midnightcuberx
55.  6.45 Thecubingcuber347
56.  6.63 VectorCubes
57.  6.68 agradess2
58.  6.70 Calcube
59.  6.75 lilwoaji
60.  6.81 Jacob Nokes
61.  7.07 rdurette10
62.  7.16 Loffy8
63.  7.17 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  7.29 beabernardes
65.  7.36 MattP98
66.  7.55 Parke187
67.  7.63 Li Xiang
68.  7.66 Dylan Swarts
69.  7.90 hebscody
70.  8.17 abunickabhi
71.  8.19 cuberswoop
72.  8.27 N4C0
73.  8.34 d2polld
74.  8.36 TheReasonableCuber
75.  8.52 lumes2121
76.  8.72 ARSCubing
77.  8.93 Poorcuber09
78.  8.95 Josiah Blomker
79.  9.08 edsch
80.  9.15 Calumv 
81.  9.21 quing
82.  9.29 WHACKITROX
83.  9.52 LilChedda
84.  9.83 Kaktoose
85.  9.99 Mike Hughey
86.  10.40 Abram Grimsley
87.  10.70 2019ECKE02
88.  10.93 Alpha cuber
89.  11.49 toastedcuber
90.  11.51 pb_cuber
91.  11.64 kflynn
92.  12.31 Θperm
93.  12.33 sporteisvogel
94.  12.47 Aadil ali
95.  13.61 Divij Goel
96.  14.16 Travelingyoyokid
97.  14.17 Jacck
98.  15.88 Hyperion
99.  17.30 Jlit
100.  17.38 nigelthecuber
101.  17.51 thomas.sch
102.  18.48 KellanTheCubingCoder
103.  20.34 FeelTheBeat
104.  20.36 CT-6666
105.  22.56 Zeke_beke
106.  26.87 One Wheel
107.  1:02.80 Aluminum
108.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Square-1*(76)
1.  6.72 David ep
2.  6.99 Oxzowachi
3.  7.54 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.90 PokeCubes
5.  8.62 SebastianCarrillo
6.  8.96 Christopher Fandrich
7.  8.99 JackPfeifer
8.  9.02 2019ECKE02
9.  9.65 BrianJ
10.  9.98 remopihel
11.  10.04 tsutt099
12.  10.17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  10.40 Camerone Chin
14.  11.01 Shaun Mack
15.  11.23 Jacob Nokes
16.  11.47 DLXCubing
17.  11.90 Cale S
18.  12.06 TipsterTrickster 
19.  12.12 EvanWright1
20.  12.24 Luke Garrett
21.  12.46 Hayden Ng
22.  12.79 Bashy
23.  13.17 BradenTheMagician
24.  13.24 cubingintherain
25.  13.47 dycocubix
26.  13.54 NewoMinx
27.  13.62 RP_Cubed
28.  13.68 Antto Pitkänen
29.  14.07 cuberkid10
30.  14.60 Boris McCoy
31.  15.15 MrKuba600
32.  16.40 Ash Black
33.  16.81 Max C.
34.  17.18 ichcubegerne
35.  17.27 Caíque crispim
36.  17.58 tommyo11
37.  18.11 PCCuber
38.  18.47 beabernardes
39.  18.95 DGCubes
40.  19.42 TheDubDubJr
41.  19.48 MCuber
42.  20.01 sean_cut4
43.  21.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  22.12 SpeedyReedy
45.  22.19 MattP98
46.  22.40 Llama.Cuber_
47.  22.73 Xauxage
48.  24.99 dhafin
49.  25.71 Heewon Seo
50.  26.04 agradess2
51.  26.87 CB21
52.  27.44 The Cubing Fanatic
53.  27.65 VJW
54.  28.76 Nuuk cuber
55.  31.58 lumes2121
56.  32.75 Cubey_Tube
57.  33.10 epride17
58.  37.92 TheReasonableCuber
59.  38.45 Parke187
60.  40.32 ARSCubing
61.  41.90 Calcube
62.  44.73 nanocube
63.  46.09 Poorcuber09
64.  46.14 Jaco Momberg 
65.  47.39 Mike Hughey
66.  47.80 Dylan Swarts
67.  50.55 sporteisvogel
68.  52.63 One Wheel
69.  53.72 Jacck
70.  54.04 Homeschool Cubing
71.  54.99 White KB
72.  55.80 Abram Grimsley
73.  58.19 Calumv 
74.  1:09.05 filmip
75.  1:28.08 Josiah Blomker
76.  2:32.15 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(94)
1.  2.17 BradyCubes08
2.  2.23 Legomanz
3.  2.46 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2.49 Bashy
5.  2.62 SebastianCarrillo
6.  2.64 tsutt099
7.  2.72 BrianJ
8.  2.87 asacuber
9.  3.15 sascholeks
10.  3.25 dycocubix
11.  3.36 EvanWright1
12.  3.40 parkertrager
13.  3.45 MrKuba600
14.  3.60 PokeCubes
15.  3.79 JackPfeifer
15.  3.79 Cale S
17.  3.80 Liam Wadek
18.  3.90 Llama.Cuber_
19.  3.97 Benjamin Warry
20.  4.15 Luke Garrett
21.  4.22 sean_cut4
22.  4.40 VectorCubes
23.  4.48 Antto Pitkänen
24.  4.56 RP_Cubed
25.  4.57 lilwoaji
26.  4.63 Alpha cuber
27.  4.72 remopihel
28.  4.73 João Vinicius
29.  4.82 Das Cubing
30.  4.92 DLXCubing
31.  4.95 any name you wish
32.  4.98 Boris McCoy
33.  5.00 BradenTheMagician
34.  5.22 NewoMinx
35.  5.43 d2polld
36.  5.54 ichcubegerne
37.  5.75 Shaun Mack
38.  5.78 NN29Cubes
39.  5.86 MattP98
40.  5.88 cubingintherain
41.  5.90 TheDubDubJr
42.  5.99 lumes2121
43.  6.00 DGCubes
44.  6.09 cuberkid10
45.  6.16 Niclas Mach
46.  6.18 MartinN13
47.  6.31 N4C0
48.  6.32 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  6.39 Raymos Castillo
49.  6.39 epride17
51.  6.43 tommyo11
52.  6.46 Parke187
53.  6.56 CB21
54.  6.91 Camerone Chin
55.  7.20 Calumv 
56.  7.29 cuberswoop
57.  7.48 Jacob Nokes
58.  7.59 TheSilverBeluga
58.  7.59 Nuuk cuber
60.  7.66 edsch
61.  7.78 Cubey_Tube
62.  8.06 Hayden Ng
63.  8.08 Calcube
64.  8.57 TheReasonableCuber
65.  8.92 quing
66.  8.99 Li Xiang
67.  9.25 Θperm
68.  9.60 Cuz Red
69.  9.75 Dylan Swarts
70.  9.93 Jaco Momberg 
71.  9.94 JustGoodCuber
72.  10.02 Homeschool Cubing
73.  10.53 agradess2
74.  10.73 abunickabhi
75.  10.91 Josiah Blomker
76.  11.00 TheSlowCuber
77.  11.19 ARSCubing
78.  11.81 The Cubing Fanatic
79.  12.27 Travelingyoyokid
80.  12.62 kflynn
81.  12.68 WHACKITROX
82.  12.89 Mike Hughey
83.  13.83 Panagiotis Christopoulos
84.  14.21 KellanTheCubingCoder
85.  15.46 CT-6666
86.  15.61 LilChedda
87.  15.75 Cooki348
88.  16.35 Abram Grimsley
89.  16.46 Jacck
90.  16.83 aamiel
91.  17.28 Loffy8
92.  17.61 hebscody
93.  22.42 sporteisvogel
94.  23.83 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  22.22 DGCubes
2.  28.48 Luke Garrett
3.  29.10 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  30.82 cuberswoop
5.  32.66 Nuuk cuber
6.  35.44 ichcubegerne
7.  35.92 CB21
8.  38.07 Raymos Castillo
9.  49.49 tsutt099
10.  54.96 Homeschool Cubing
11.  56.50 Llama.Cuber_
12.  58.37 edsch
13.  1:04.79 Mike Hughey
14.  1:33.11 LilChedda
15.  1:52.90 Pyratechnics
16.  3:26.22 WHACKITROX


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:30.46 RP_Cubed
2.  3:33.68 NewoMinx
3.  3:53.09 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  3:57.13 Bashy
5.  3:58.59 Jacob Nokes
6.  4:14.23 Ash Black
7.  4:14.83 EvanWright1
8.  4:28.46 Raymos Castillo
9.  4:29.02 ichcubegerne
10.  4:43.53 sean_cut4
11.  4:43.69 tsutt099
12.  5:04.70 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  5:05.83 tommyo11
14.  5:40.76 Dylan Swarts
15.  5:43.85 CB21
16.  6:00.29 DesertWolf
17.  8:26.33 edsch
18.  9:03.12 Calumv 
19.  9:10.02 Jaco Momberg 
20.  11:12.49 sporteisvogel
21.  13:36.06 Hyperion


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  6.02 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.11 DGCubes
3.  11.51 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  12.12 tsutt099
5.  12.18 ichcubegerne
6.  17.44 Zeke Mackay
7.  17.54 Shaun Mack
8.  18.23 Llama.Cuber_
9.  18.72 edsch
10.  21.71 CB21
11.  24.79 Homeschool Cubing
12.  31.00 Dylan Swarts
13.  31.25 Rubika-37-021204
14.  40.19 Jacck
15.  40.46 Abram Grimsley
16.  58.11 Calumv 
17.  1:04.82 sporteisvogel
18.  DNF lilwoaji


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  24.53 DGCubes
2.  26.94 Ash Black
3.  34.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  45.18 abunickabhi
5.  45.22 Homeschool Cubing
6.  48.15 Nuuk cuber
7.  55.71 Thecubingcuber347
8.  59.90 ARSCubing
9.  1:01.89 CB21
10.  1:09.91 Jacck
11.  1:11.84 One Wheel
12.  1:27.21 tsutt099
13.  2:12.10 Abram Grimsley


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  15.75 quing
2.  18.56 ichcubegerne
3.  18.63 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  22.71 cuberswoop
5.  25.91 CB21
6.  29.73 Θperm
7.  1:15.10 Ash Black


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  49.87 any name you wish
2.  DNF Homeschool Cubing

*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  16.72 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.67 ichcubegerne
3.  25.76 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  32.36 TheDubDubJr
5.  41.36 Homeschool Cubing
6.  52.62 CB21
7.  55.26 tsutt099
8.  1:00.90 Θperm
9.  1:04.72 Llama.Cuber_
10.  1:05.25 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:09.56 TheReasonableCuber
12.  1:21.67 Ash Black
13.  1:39.58 Mike Hughey
14.  1:47.04 LilChedda
15.  2:26.77 WHACKITROX
16.  2:29.55 Abram Grimsley
17.  2:33.14 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:45.89 DGCubes
2.  3:16.80 CB21
3.  6:15.37 One Wheel

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  17.14 Charles Jerome
2.  18.16 Das Cubing
3.  18.83 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  23.59 cuberkid10
5.  25.48 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  26.28 edd_dib
7.  35.00 Kit Clement
8.  47.59 Raymos Castillo
9.  50.53 TheDubDubJr
10.  1:52.60 xyzzy
11.  2:17.64 CB21
12.  2:24.30 DGCubes
13.  2:27.69 One Wheel
14.  3:24.94 freshcuber.de
15.  3:37.32 Mike Hughey
16.  10:59.17 sporteisvogel
17.  DNF RP_Cubed



*Contest results*(257)
1.  1318 Ash Black
2.  1286 RP_Cubed
3.  1244 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1194 tsutt099
5.  1128 ichcubegerne
6.  1069 sean_cut4
7.  1068 Jacob Nokes
8.  1059 TheDubDubJr
9.  1046 dycocubix
10.  1027 PokeCubes
11.  1010 Bashy
12.  993 BrianJ
13.  984 NewoMinx
14.  925 Shaun Mack
15.  906 MrKuba600
16.  870 cuberkid10
17.  865 tommyo11
18.  857 DGCubes
19.  855 EvanWright1
20.  852 BradenTheMagician
21.  842 Hayden Ng
22.  816 Camerone Chin
23.  807 JackPfeifer
24.  802 remopihel
25.  782 David ep
26.  779 NN29Cubes
26.  779 Liam Wadek
26.  779 quing
29.  762 Benjamin Warry
30.  740 MartinN13
31.  730 TheReasonableCuber
32.  702 Das Cubing
33.  683 SebastianCarrillo
34.  677 cubingintherain
35.  674 Dylan Swarts
36.  641 agradess2
37.  620 abunickabhi
38.  618 lilwoaji
38.  618 Cooki348
40.  616 Nuuk cuber
41.  610 Caíque crispim
42.  592 Parke187
43.  588 Raymos Castillo
44.  583 Dream Cubing
45.  582 any name you wish
46.  566 Zeke Mackay
47.  564 edsch
48.  559 Niclas Mach
49.  554 DesertWolf
50.  552 beabernardes
51.  545 Heewon Seo
51.  545 Llama.Cuber_
53.  534 Boris McCoy
54.  530 parkertrager
55.  523 PotatoCuberYT
56.  515 sigalig
56.  515 Charles Jerome
58.  510 tJardigradHe
59.  509 ARSCubing
60.  501 Cale S
61.  499 Homeschool Cubing
61.  499 Loffy8
63.  493 2019ECKE02
64.  490 DistanceRunner25
65.  489 asacuber
66.  486 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  486 Antto Pitkänen
68.  483 VectorCubes
69.  482 Mantas U
70.  477 MattP98
71.  475 Calumv 
72.  471 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
73.  451 lumes2121
74.  448 BradyCubes08
75.  445 SpeedyReedy
76.  444 Max C.
77.  440 PCCuber
78.  436 FaLoL
79.  425 Josiah Blomker
80.  424 epride17
81.  423 Chris Van Der Brink
81.  423 hah27
83.  411 Cuz Red
84.  408 VJW
85.  405 Cubey_Tube
86.  404 The Cubing Fanatic
87.  401 Pyratechnics
88.  391 brad711
89.  386 Cuber2s
89.  386 cuberswoop
91.  384 João Vinicius
92.  380 Mike Hughey
93.  378 Ianwubby
94.  376 CB21
95.  375 Aleksandar Dukleski
96.  374 midnightcuberx
97.  364 Brayden Gilland
98.  361 Li Xiang
99.  349 JChambers13
100.  342 wearephamily1719
100.  342 MCuber
102.  334 Calcube
103.  323 revaldoah
103.  323 d2polld
105.  314 toastedcuber
106.  312 JustGoodCuber
107.  311 dhafin
108.  309 GenTheThief
109.  303 Riddler97
110.  301 Jaco Momberg 
111.  300 QvQ
112.  294 eyeballboi
113.  291 JakeAK
114.  289 sporteisvogel
115.  286 Aadil ali
116.  285 Oxzowachi
117.  280 One Wheel
118.  274 rdurette10
119.  272 Abram Grimsley
120.  271 Fred Lang
121.  268 Jacck
121.  268 Legomanz
123.  262 TheSlowCuber
124.  255 20luky3
125.  253 leomannen
126.  250 LilChedda
127.  249 filmip
128.  248 InlandEmpireCuber
129.  237 Nutybaconator
129.  237 4ce7heGuy
131.  234 MasterIcePanda
132.  232 breadears
133.  229 TheEpicCuber
134.  228 CT-6666
135.  225 Winfaza
136.  224 Eli Theperson
137.  221 Θperm
138.  219 GalaxyCubes5
138.  219 WHACKITROX
140.  216 Zhanasyl
141.  214 hebscody
142.  213 bulkocuber
143.  211 Rollercoasterben 
144.  210 ExultantCarn
145.  205 xyzzy
145.  205 Jrg
147.  203 logofetesulo1
148.  201 NoahCubing
149.  199 KellanTheCubingCoder
150.  196 John Benwell
151.  192 sascholeks
152.  187 N4C0
153.  186 chancet4488
154.  185 Waiz
155.  183 2017LAMB06
156.  180 Shadowjockey
157.  179 qaz
158.  174 Rubika-37-021204
158.  174 MatsBergsten
160.  171 Yo123
161.  168 pb_cuber
162.  166 DLXCubing
163.  165 lucyd266
164.  164 nigelthecuber
165.  161 Poorcuber09
166.  159 AnnaW
167.  156 bennettstouder
168.  153 Thecubingcuber347
169.  152 TheSilverBeluga
170.  148 DynaXT
171.  146 padddi
172.  143 GooseCuber
173.  140 Shaquille_oatmeal
173.  140 trangium
173.  140 Hyperion
176.  135 John123
177.  133 Xauxage
177.  133 NIHARIKA
179.  131 Cubing Simplified
179.  131 Christopher Fandrich
181.  129 Kaktoose
182.  127 IsThatA4x4
183.  123 Travelingyoyokid
184.  122 CryptoConnor
185.  120 Petro Leum
185.  120 Alpha cuber
187.  119 João Santos
188.  117 nanocube
189.  115 LwBigcubes
190.  114 kflynn
191.  113 FeelTheBeat
192.  110 Keroma12
193.  108 Jlit
194.  107 rubiksboy0710
195.  100 TipsterTrickster 
196.  99 Theoruff
197.  98 oliviervlcube
198.  92 50ph14
199.  90 Lvl9001Wizard
200.  89 Theopryminxking
200.  89 Tranman64
202.  87 Gregory Alekseev
203.  86 Cuber15
204.  82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
205.  81 qwr
206.  80 OJ Cubing
207.  77 Divij Goel
208.  75 SuperCrafter51
208.  75 Amitbuk
210.  72 aamiel
211.  66 vishwasankarcubing
212.  63 RapsinSix
212.  63 Carter Cubes
214.  61 Caleb Ashley
215.  58 Gadiboyo
216.  56 Ayce
217.  55 UnknownCanvas
217.  55 thomas.sch
219.  52 freshcuber.de
220.  51 Mattia Pasquini
221.  50 Ksawierov
222.  49 oliverpallo
223.  48 G2013
224.  47 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
225.  46 Nash171
226.  43 Krökeldil
227.  40 Elisa
228.  39 Zeke_beke
229.  35 ryan wong
230.  32 mee6
231.  30 Papkin
232.  29 Aluminum
233.  28 hydynn
234.  27 Mr Cuber
235.  24 Kurukuru
235.  24 J727S
237.  21 Irotholoro
237.  21 Vires
239.  19 Panagiotis Christopoulos
240.  18 MCsheepy
240.  18 Mark Boyanowski
242.  17 SpeedyOctahedron
243.  16 Theo Leinad
243.  16 edd_dib
243.  16 Lukz
246.  15 Kit Clement
247.  14 Natan’s Life
248.  13 OriEy
249.  12 Lutz_P
250.  11 auntie
251.  10 White KB
252.  9 MichaelErskine
252.  9 ChaseTheCuber12
254.  8 GavinDelosReyes
255.  6 KaydinPeterson
256.  4 Steven-Fady
257.  3 Brendyn Dunagan


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2022)

257 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 246!

That means our winner this week is *Kit Clement!* Congratulations!!


----------

